# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  servicio de maquila de granos de quinua en sus diversas variedades

## carlus000

Saludos. 
Nuestra empresa COPEMUR ofrece el servicio completo de procesamiento del grano de quinua de sus diversas variedades, entregando un grano parejo y limpio, ademas damos el servicio de envasado en presentaciones de 250 gr a 5 kg, ademas de todo esto contamos en toda la linea con imanes y un detector de metales para asegurar la calidad del mismo, contamos actualmente con la habilitación de planta otorgada por el SENASA y la certificación KOSHER. 
adjunto videos para su ilustración    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbaizcVTzsETemas similares: Brindamos servicio de molienda, tostado y demas de granos y cereales para la agorindustria Servicio de maquila para Quinua y diseño de empaque Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de granos de quinua de EEUU Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de kiwicha y de quinua desde Japón vendo granos de cusco como maiz quinua cevada, etc  e inclusive papa y entre otros.

----------


## carlus000

un video mas de nuestro detector de metales instalado ultimamente

----------


## carlus000

este es el enlace mejorado.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbaizcVTzsE

----------


## saceco

Necesito clasificar pimienta negra entera en Lima. Roberto Sala. SACECO 993484913

----------


## maquila

*Servicio de Maquila de Quinua para exportación (perlado y lavado)*
AGRONEGOCIOS AQP SAC brinda el servicio de calidad en maquila de quinua con certificación por SENASA (perlado, lavado, zarandeado, depedradora, gravimétrica, selector óptico, detector de metales y ensacado). Ubícanos en Santa Rita De Siguas - Arequipa. Contactos a 950979915 / 965788210/ 054-259164 santiagochd@agronegociosaqp.com / www.agronegociosaqp.com

----------

